# One Fine Acre Update



## OneFineAcre (Feb 24, 2014)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I have not been active on the forum for a while because we have had a serious health issue in my family.

On Jan 8th I had to call EMS to our house at 3 am because my wife Maurine was having difficulty breathing.  She thought she may be having a heart attack.

She has been diagnosed as having Pulmonary Restrictive Disorder.  It causes severe asthma like symptoms and unfortunately in my wife's case has also effected her heart's function.

Obviously, dusty barns and handling hay is out of the question so all of the farm chores have fallen on me when she actually did the larger amount.  This on top of a full time job has kept me very busy

Not sure what the future holds as far as our goat's . 
We have a lot babies coming soon though.

Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 24, 2014)

Had wondered were you'd gone.  Very sad to hear this, thank you for sharing and will definitely be praying for her health.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 4, 2014)

Wife is doing better.  Has more good days than bad.  For a while it was the other way around.
Good news, got a clean bill of health from her cardiologist.
She is using two inhalers though, one regularly, and one if she has an incident.
She's able to do a little bit with the animals now wearing a dust mask.  I still have to do all of the hay though.  Added hay feeders so I can just fill in the evening.  Will be glad when there is still daylight when I get home.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 4, 2014)

When I saw you were on I went to look for this thread to see how things were going... got up and one of the kids stole the computer..

I am glad to hear her condition has somewhat stabilized. 
Very glad to hear her heart is OK!
Hoping that everything works out for you all and you will continue with a future in goats.
Hope "R" is doing ok with all this too. I imagine it might be a bit scary for her.

Such a busy time coming up with all the soon to be kids, yes you need more daylight.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 4, 2014)

and best thoughts to both of you


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 7, 2015)

It is over a year later but I had the desire to go to the next page in Me, My herd and my family, but how is everything now?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 7, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> It is over a year later but I had the desire to go to the next page in Me, My herd and my family, but how is everything now?


She is doing much better now 
Thank you for asking.


----------

